# DIY LED mods



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Found a couple cool links. I plan on using some of these LEDs to put in my front trim. Two links, one with instructions, the other with a finished product ready to hook up to Molex.

Directions and calculator

Ready-to-go LEDs

Not sure on that supplier, never used em. Guess I'll find out and report soon!


Eric


----------



## slt6 (Feb 10, 2008)

i went 2 radio shack the other day and bought a few blue led's -- used the instructions on how to connect 2 a molex -- it worked great !! make sure u follow directions-- i burnt out 1 of my led's by plugging it into the molex coming directly from the PSU using the Yellow/Black side of molex...ZZAAAPPP--led blew out , use the red/black side if u want to plug in a led directly --use a pinch of crazy glue to hold it in place -- best bet is to use the do it yourself molex/led project ..
DELL Dimension E521
AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core Processor3800+ 
2000MhZ 2 core(s)
512Mb Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT
2gb ram


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Well, I recieved my order from PlamaLED. Ordered Monday, arrived Wednesday via USPS. They beat my order from FrozenPC by a few days by the shipping tracker. All of them work, all are pre-wired with resistor attached, all the right color. For the price and the fast turn-around, I'd buy from em again!

One and only gripe, but it may end up easier for it, is the resistor is attached to the bottom of the LED leg and the legs were left full-length. Jury is still out.


Eric


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

I've found these things are GREAT! The real downside is you have to run them in series and can't run em in parallel. This means you can't use a rheostat with them, which I would like to have done. But the up-side is you can run any feed from [email protected] to [email protected]

Now I need to find a way to wire "chip" type LEDs. Like the flashing ones you see at the gas station on pins and belt buckles. When I build my wife's case, I'd LOVE to use a bunch of these.

Eric


----------

